# That prospects there are of FreeBSD for the future?



## teo (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello, greetings to all! 

That we expect of FreeBSD in the future?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 4, 2017)

FreeBSD will be on the desktop of everyone. I am from the future.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2017)

Version numbers will be higher.


----------



## puppyboy (Mar 5, 2017)

wblock@ said:


> Version numbers will be higher.



My money is on version numbers going down. They've been going up for so long, we're about due for a reversal.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 5, 2017)

Dear puppyboy,
just be patient and check /usr/src/lib/libc/gen/getosreldate.c to be perpared. When the overflow comes you will be ritch.

EDIT: For the future may be some ideas listed in https://wiki.freebsd.org/IdeasPage will be realized.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

teo said:


> That we expect of FreeBSD in the future?


Well, we just found out Nintendo is using FreeBSD as a base for their Switch. So I'd say, pretty good.


----------



## bushido95 (Mar 7, 2017)

I think the future is bright for FreeBSD I really do. I'd say in the next 5 to 10 years comapnies more and more are going to be using BSD on their servers and other projects. Also if TrueOS really hits off casual adoption from Windows or Ubuntu Linux users might become a thing.


----------



## cvnmjs (Mar 31, 2017)

Heh, various architectures will be better supported, maybe even Android SoCs!
Cheers.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 31, 2017)

many new users, most from linux and syste** refugees... cell phones based on FreeBSD and devices with FreeBSD on it


----------

